# HD 6870 runs in this PSU



## manoprabhu77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,
     I am having the following configuration 

             AMD X6 1090T 
             Ga-880GM Mobo
             2 Seagate 1 TB HDD (7200 RPM)
             2*2 GB DDR3 Ram
             Crosair 450VX
             Cooler Master K10 Cabinet
             AOC 20 inch LED Monitor

I plan to purchase a Graphics card HD6870 will this card runs in the above psu. When i reffered the AMD website it mentioned that it needs atleast 500 W PSU .


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

It will run.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 3, 2011)

i think it will run allright
your max/peak power requirement maybe around 310w which is perfectly safe levels,
considering your PSU supports 450+ with a solid 12v -33amp rail
you're safe
no worries at all


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

no problems at all
it will run HD6850/HD6870/HD6950/GTX460/GTX560 without any hiccups
buy it blindly


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

How much is that costing you?

You can get a Zotac GTX560 Ti for 14.3k


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for your all replies, I deceided to go for HD 6870 budget is around 15k 

still not enquired abt the price 

I needd to make sure that my PSU will support this card or not. It helps me to choose the card easily.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> How much is that costing you?
> 
> You can get a Zotac GTX560 Ti for 14.3k





manoprabhu77 said:


> Thanks for your all replies, I deceided to go for HD 6870 budget is around 15k
> 
> still not enquired abt the price
> 
> I needd to make sure that my PSU will support this card or not. It helps me to choose the card easily.



Ishu's suggestion was spot-on. 560Ti is better than the 6870 you decided to go for. 

Have you ordered already??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

HD 6870 is around 13.5k

GTX 560 Ti is around 14.5k and is better than 6870.

As its in your budget go for it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

@ishu
6870 @ 13.5k?
from where?
taxes included?


----------



## Skud (Mar 3, 2011)

even the 1GB version of 6950 comes under 15K. Either this or 560Ti at this budget.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it cheaper?

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

HD6870
Sapphire Toxic is 13.5k
Sapphire VaporX is 13k
Sapphire stock is 12.5k

GTX560 Ti
Zotac stock is 14.3k
Zotac AMP is 16k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

whoa
i thought 6870 is 14k and above
and its OC version is at 15k

i've been sleeping all these days
thanks for giving the details


----------



## Skud (Mar 3, 2011)

Sapphire HD6950 is 14.5K


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> Sapphire HD6950 is 14.5K


Yeah.
OP can't go wrong with either. Toss of a coin really.


----------



## Skud (Mar 3, 2011)

Exactly. Boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2011)

I think HD 6870 is the better option here as the performance difference between a GTX 560 and HD 6870 in stock speed is hardly 10% in the best cases and 6% on average. So the Price difference between a factory Oced Saphire HD 6870 Toxic @ 13.5K and a stock GTX 560 @ 15.5K is not justifiable.

HD 6870 is also a very good overclocker like GTX 560. I'm getting 42 FPS @ 3.3 GHZ CPU speed and 950 MHz Core Clock and 1100 MHz memory clock setting in my stock HD 6870 @ Crysis 2 at Full HD (1920X1080) resolution in Hardcore setting at DirectX 10 mode.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Stock 560 is only 14.3k.

MSI Twin Forzer II is 15.5k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Stock 560 is only 14.3k.
> 
> MSI Twin Frozr II is 15.5k.



Yes. and the Twin Frozr II version is factory oc'd as well. Performs as good as a 570 (which is at 20k BTW).


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ yup twin frozr II all the way.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 3, 2011)

God, I am sure the OP's head will be spinning now


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ya you right


----------



## manoprabhu77 (Mar 4, 2011)

YesSSsssss  My head is spinning 

I like to go for HD 6870 

so only nned to deceided to go for stock/Toxic 

I will update u soon abt my purchase


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Go for the stock 6870 as its cheaper. Toxic's price isn't justifiable because you are entering 6950 and gtx 560/oc pricing territory.


----------



## Skud (Mar 4, 2011)

Go for the stock 6870. But if you are really willing to spend 15K then 6950 1gb/560 Ti are definitely better options.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

manoprabhu look for 6870 with an aftermarket cooler. you will be tension free when you oc.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2011)

^^agree


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2011)

Let me Summarize our discussion:

IF (you want the best value for money and your budget <= 13K)  Then
       'very good performance @ 1080P, can be overclocked to higher
       'Degree even with the Stock Cooler 
*Graphics card = Sapphire HD 6870 @ 12.6K*
Elseif (Budget <= 15K) AndAlso (Not in very much Overclocking) Then
        'Performs slightly better than GTX 560 in Stock speed
*Graphics Card = Sapphire HD 6950 1 GB @ 14,5K*
Elseif (Budget => 15K and Budget <=16K) And (Overclocking = True)
         'When Oced performance increases dramatically.
*Graphics Card = MSI Twin Frozr II @15.5k*
Elseif (MaxMudget < = 14K )
         'factory Overclocked and more room for Overclocking
         'Very silent and efficient Cooler
*Graphics Card =  Sapphire HD 6870 Vapor X @ 13.5K*
End if


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## Skud (Mar 5, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Let me Summarize our discussion:
> 
> IF (you want the best value for money and your budget <= 13K)  Then
> 'very good performance @ 1080P, can be overclocked to higher
> ...




Nicely summed up Cilus. And yes, OP should stay away from Toxic. 

Practically VaporX=(Toxic-OC). So it should be one of these four.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

*@ cilus*

Buddy i think you mixed up the comments about 6870 and 6950. You were trying to say overclocking the 6870 increases performance dramatically right?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2011)

yup its that way


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 6, 2011)

I think he was talking about the GTX560.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Nope , piyush got it right. I was talking about the overclocking potential of a 6870 vs 6950. *Vliw5 architecture* responds better to higher clock increments. *Cilus* wanted to say that.


----------

